# 67 Convertible Window Seals



## Roadent56 (11 mo ago)

Hey, I'm new to this Forum and I have a question. I just had the top replaced. The shop supplied new rubber to seal the top of the windows. The 1/4 glass seals are really close to the originals and should be fine. The other two seals going forward on both sides are a different cross section entirely. In stead of a J shape where the short end of the J touches the inside of the glass they are really just backwards L on the passenger side so the end of the horizontal part touches the inside of the glass. They are marked Imetric 1609. 
FINALLY A QUESTION
Do any of you have experience with a better seal that actually matches the originals? I've browsed a lot of web sites but most of them have mediocre pictures. Just not enough detail to see the cross section.
Thank You for the responses


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

Can't offer much on a better seal, but can say that each manufacturer has its own interpretation of "Correct".

I found this out on just a simple trunk lid seal change. 
I ended up buying several different brands and did a comparison to find one that fit my need.
You may end up finding this out.

Steel Rubber & Soft-Seal are two of the leading sources for closest to OEM, I'm sure there are others.


----------

